# Alcohol and Taxis



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I found out last night that it's illegal to transport alcohol in Taxis, the drivers can literally be sacked on the spot for it.

Seriously, it was a ****** of a walk back home from the "Hole in the wall" wearing flip-flops....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

hi Im new to forum but i guess ill be around quite a bit from now on.....how much would a half decent bottle of wine cost Red or white.. say the equilivent of a 6 english pound bottle from tesco lol do you get any BOGOF s over there


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, no bogofs here, I like the AED20 (4 quid) merlot from my local offy, there's much, much more available, but you'll find it more expensive in general to UK like for like.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Nah, no bogofs here, I like the AED20 (4 quid) merlot from my local offy, there's much, much more available, but you'll find it more expensive in general to UK like for like.


4 quids good for me! well thats my first priority ticked off the list.... now onto hous.... ah sod that, can you get pease pudding anywhere?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I found out last night that it's illegal to transport alcohol in Taxis, the drivers can literally be sacked on the spot for it.
> 
> Seriously, it was a ****** of a walk back home from the "Hole in the wall" wearing flip-flops....


if you had two left feet you would of had flips/flips on or two right feet flop/flops
or if you had no legs and you were in a swimming pool you would be called BOB


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> if you had two left feet you would of had flips/flips on or two right feet flop/flops


is that why they call them that? so you know which foot to put em on you learn somthn new every day.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> if you had two left feet you would of had flips/flips on or two right feet flop/flops
> or if you had no legs and you were in a swimming pool you would be called BOB


Are you pissed?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

what do you get if you take out all the ds from edward woodwoods name........


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you pissed?


bored
and need of a life


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you pissed too?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you pissed too?


me and stella artois are getting aqainted


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> me and stella artois are getting aqainted


ahh man you can get stella over there....bliss


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well if I can get away with this, I don't think you'll have a problem....


we are walking a fine line


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I prefer flip flaps.....flip flops are so terribly Chav like....


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

*not sure if you are drunk?*

Ipswich police in uk have launched a DRINK DRIVEL campaign.

http://http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/997718

Not that I would ever partake you understand!
mgb


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's another shocker...

If you are found drunk in public you can go to jail, now this really depends on each individual's behavior - however, if you are found drunk in a licensed area (can even be a Taxi) you cannot go to jail BUT once you step outside the taxi onto the pavement, then you can go to jail!

Personally, I never get pissed drunk when I am in public, I'll have a couple drinks here and there but nothing too much, especially in public. \

Weird uh? A cop told me this.
-Joey


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

i always stick to one or two when im out.

barrells.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> if you are found drunk in a licensed area (can even be a Taxi) you cannot go to jail BUT once you step outside the taxi onto the pavement, then you can go to jail!
> 
> -Joey


I shall camp at Barasti from now on


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Whilst that is fairly true Joey, there's a few anomolies, firstly you don't go to jail, you're detained in the nearest police station overnight and are then _usually _released without charge. However if you make an arse of yourself and are abusive to the arresting cops, they'll do you, you need a residents visa to be released on bail, and your passport will be held for surety. Then you see the prosecutor (within 48 hours of being arrested by law) then 2 weeks later you go to court where you'll be given a AED1000 fine, which you must pay immediately or you do 10 days in jail.

I know of a couple (and this is true) that were taken to Bur Dubai police station by their taxi driver cos they argued wioth him about the fare. They were done for being drunk in public and having an illegal relationship. They both got 1 month and deported. And they're both very happy living in Bahrain now.


----------

